# Ruger Flat Top barrel came loose!



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My old Ruger Blackhawk is forty-eight years old, and has just short of 14,000 rounds fired through it. The last time I fired it, I suspected the barrel had rotated in the frame. So, Saturday, I decided to verify that.

At the range, sure enough, my groups began to walk to the left. Checking the gun, I noticed I could wiggle the barrel with my fingers. Getting it home, I removed the ejector housing and found I could rotate the barrel easily with my fingers. I can unscrew it two and a half turns before meeting resistance.

Never had this happen before.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Further..........*

Just talked to Dave Clements and found its not as grevious problem as I thought. No new barrel required. So, soon as I get it boxed up, off it goest to Dave.

My thanks to Dave for being there and saying "Yes, I've got time to listen to your problem."

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I truly meant " off it goes....."

Bob Wright


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I kinda liked "goest" better. Seems appropriate and respectul for a 48 year old gun.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I was just wondering how they repair the barrels when they shake loose? I never had one do that. I should have learned more about gun smithing.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I was just wondering how they repair the barrels when they shake loose? I never had one do that. I should have learned more about gun smithing.


Gunsmith Dave Clements told me that Rugers barrels can be turned in by hand. I assume they tighten up similar to a "crush fit" as its torqued down.%2


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Do they have to cut a new site? I mean that thing has to be in that one position for everything to line up.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

No, no new sight is usually required. The idea of peening up the area was to draw the barrel tight as it centered the front sight. The whole idea behind barrel turning is to line up the front sight vertically. Most single actions require a little "tweaking" when sighting in. From what I've heard, the Ruger Vaquero is one that usually has to be lined up in this way.

Most articles I've read about the single action copies require their barrels to be cranked a little. There was an article in "Guns of the Old West" recently on how to set this up. Most revolvers that have had barrel replacements also often have their barrel turn in the frame. I have one newer Smith & Wesson Model 29 that I finally had pinned to prevent barrel rotation.

With adjustable sights, barrel turning can be compensated for up to a point, but after awhile, you run out of adjustment. Removing and relocating the front sight can be done on guns such as Ruger Blackhawks, but this does involve re-blueing the barrel.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that's what I thought but wasn't real sure about. Thanks for the answer Bob.


----------

